# airport card for eMac



## Mike Adams (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently installed an airport extreme network, which works fine. I would like to include an older eMac which currently has no card installed. From reading a couple of posts it seems that the nature of the eMac determines which card I should add. The Apple site has a list of serial numbers that should tell me which card to use, but the number on my machine ends QQH, which is not on the list. Does anyone know which card should be installed in this machine?

Thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 27, 2007)

eMac processor faster than 1GHz will take the Airport Extreme card.
1Ghz or slower take the older Airport card. Some 1GHz models will take the Airport Extreme instead. If you have hi-speed USB 2.0 ports (check in System Profiler), then Airport Extreme is the right one. Another way to tell is the memory. PC-133 memory means the old Airport card. PC-2100/2700 means Airport Extreme.


----------



## Mike Adams (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks

I will check to see which it is


----------

